# Precision Factory Turbo Upgrade



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

*Factory Upgrade Turbocharger - 2007+ Nissan GTR

Part Number Part Number: Upgrade GT-R Turbo
Manufacturer Manufacturer: Precision Turbo and Engine
MSRP: £4999 Inc VAT


Factory Upgrade Turbocharger - 2007+ Nissan GTR
Developed in collaboration with several aftermarket tuning companies, including the talented team at Induction Performance, PTE’s GTR Stage 1 upgrade has consistently produced over 750 RWHP on 93-octane pump fuel, and over 850 RWHP on race fuel. 

The Nissan GTR is one of the most highly sought after Japanese supercars to hit the market, producing around 500 horsepower in its stock form, but for some that's not nearly enough. To complete the Precision Stage 1 High-Performance upgrade which reuses the factory manifolds and turbocharger compressor covers, GTR owners can send in a set of stock turbochargers and PTE’s professional staff of experts will perform the necessary upgrades. As an added benefit and to maintain the car’s original driving characteristics, the PTE upgrade turbochargers spool within 200 RPM of the stock units. 

PTE's Factory Turbocharger High Performance Upgrade for the '07+ Nissan GTR features the following: 
• Twin PTE upgraded turbochargers 
• Exclusive CEA® (Competition Engineered Aerodynamics) 2618-forged aluminum compressor wheels 
• Higher efficiency and faster transient response for maximum power and performance 
• Replacement of the stock turbos' center sections (CHRAs) 
• Remachined compressor and turbine housings 
• Ability to produce over 850 RWHP 

Working in conjunction with supporting modifications to the drivetrain as well as cooling and fueling systems, PTE's factory turbo high performance upgrade boosts the GTR's stock twin-turbo system to a never-before-seen level of greatness. For those who want only the best of the best, choose Precision.

We stock a full range of PT turbos for wide range of applications at Sumo.
Please contact us with your requirements.*


----------

